# iPad abimé au déballage et SAV Apple



## newmacuserperdu (28 Mars 2011)

Je vous écris pour vous faire part d&#8217;un souci rencontré sur mon iPad 2 acheté vendredi à 17h, précommandé depuis une semaine et en faisant la queue ! ( détail que je raconterai à mes différents interlocuteurs en expliquant qu&#8217;un geste non pas pour obtenir quelque chose, mais pour qu&#8217;ils  acceptent de me faire une procédure rapide sans me faire payer un service supplémentaire ce qui serait agréable du fait de mon amour pour la pomme !)

Au déballage je vois des marques derrière mon iPad et pense qu&#8217;il est raillé.

En fait il s&#8217;agit de marque de plastique noir comme s&#8217;il avait frotté quelque chose en caoutchouc noir, mais en frottant les marques partent.

Puis en faisant le tour de la machine, je m&#8217;aperçois qu&#8217;il y a un tout petit, mais bien présent coup au niveau du tiroir Sim certes minime, mais quand même ce n&#8217;est pas normal. Partant du principe que la smart cover ne couvrait que l&#8217;écran je me suis dit que mon précieux en verrait d&#8217;autre et que ce n&#8217;était pas si grave .

Puis à l&#8217;allumage je me rends compte qu&#8217;il présente une tache circulaire d&#8217;environ 4 millimètres sur le côté gauche de l&#8217;écran qui se voit uniquement sur les pages claires en particulier le blanc.

Lundi 9h 00 je téléphone à l&#8217;Apple Care j&#8217;explique la situation, la personne au téléphone me demande de patienter, car elle se renseigne auprès d&#8217;un responsable pour savoir quoi me proposer.

Ils me proposent de me l&#8217;échanger 2 possibilités

En 5 jours ou en rapide en payant 29 euros.

Je  réponds qu&#8217;il me semblerait normal d&#8217;avoir un échange rapide, mais sans avoir à payer du fait du problème au déballage et de la possibilité de faire un geste pour ma satisfaction. 

La personne au téléphone me dit qu&#8217;elle me passe son supérieur.

Et là c&#8217;est pire c&#8217;est 5 jours ou pour du rapide j&#8217;ai qu&#8217;a prendre un Apple Care payant !

Je refuse dans un premier temps,  et dis que je raconterais  mon expérience utilisateur sur mon site Mac préféré ! Et la, plus de dialogue, elle me répond que si c&#8217;est comme ça elle n&#8217;enregistre pas ma demande de remplacement et m&#8217;enverra un lien pour le faire seul sur le net !

Je lui demande alors son nom pour écrire un courrier à Apple et là elle me raccroche au nez.

Je rappelle le service client Apple a qui je demande s&#8217;ils enregistrent les appels ils me répondent que oui, je dis alors que je vais en faire de même vu mon précédent appel. On me passe un supérieur, mais qui me prend qu&#8217;à la condition de ne pas enregistrer mon appel ( !)

Supérieur très sympa, qui me demande de bien faire un retour de cette histoire à Apple, car ce n&#8217;est pas dans leurs habitudes, mais au final  après 1h20 de démarches téléphoniques me propose pas mieux que l&#8217;échange normal ou un rapide si je m&#8217;acquitte de l&#8217;Apple Care !


La qualité des produits Apple sortis d&#8217;usine sont de nos jours moins constante qu&#8217;avant je pense, tant pis je me passerai cette semaine de mon iPad vu qu&#8217;entre  l&#8217;envoi de l&#8217;UPS  jusqu&#8217;à Toulouse puis le retour en Irlande pour enfin m&#8217;en renvoyer un autre devrait mettre au moins 5 jours !

Apple aurait quand même pu faire la procédure rapide sans me racketter un Apple Care !

De plus c&#8217;est dingue le comportement du premier responsable lorsque je lui dis que je vais faire un retour de mon expérience sur le site dédié à  Apple que je lis tous les matins !


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2011)

En effet, étonnant. Fait bien un retour à Apple, car c'est vrai que ce n'est pas dans les habitudes d'Apple ce genre de comportement.

Pour l'échange rapide ou non, je comprends ta position, mais c'est vrais que la demande étant tel qu'il faut bien que ceux qui payent un AppleCare aient un service privilégié.


----------



## Babyfasty (28 Mars 2011)

Dégouté pr toi


----------

